# High School Soccer Shout Outs!!!!



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

Shut out to The *San Clemente High School Girls Varsity Soccer Team.*  Wow, I was very impressed as was my dd.  They pass the rock and play excellent soccer. 3-0 twenty minutes into the game.  Coach brought our goats back and we lost 3-1.  Very classy program.  We did have finals this week so it was a tough call to practice this week. * I told my baby no practice this week to work on her finals and it paid off big time with excellent grades. * Only way to beat SC is to play everyone back, kick it out of there and hope for a few direct opportunities and a miracle to boot   Really, really good team.  I was shocked, yet happy to see it if that makes any sense.  3200 kids vs 800. A true David vs Goliath game and we fought hard to the end.


----------



## Frank (Dec 20, 2019)

I saw Los Alamitos girls a week or so back and they were a quality girls side.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

Frank said:


> I saw Los Alamitos girls a week or so back and they were a quality girls side.


We get to play them Jan 2nd.  We will put everyone way, way back and hope for a tie, 0-0.  Sunset League is rough for our small school but we will always look to knock off Goliaths head.  It's how we play and sometimes miracles can happen.....


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 20, 2019)

San Clemente played Los Al last week


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> San Clemente played Los Al last week


and who won?  Played Los Al last year with our YNT stud and it was 0-6 at halftime.  We did try and run with Los Al which was a big mistake.  We must slug it out this year and pack it in like sardines....


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> and who won?  Played Los Al last year with our YNT stud and it was 0-6 at halftime.  We did try and run with Los Al which was a big mistake.  We must slug it out this year and pack it in like sardines....


Score update: SC beat Los Al 1-0.  However, it was a tournament and all the Jrs and some Srs were taking that college pre test.  I would throw out all those scores.  I would highly suggest to do way with high school soccer tournaments.  Los Al is the team to beat I bet in OC.  Their JV team is better than most Varsity teams.  Very classy and sharp sports program at that school.  JT Snow played football and Baseball there.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 20, 2019)

San Clemente have a new head coach this year.  And a few freshman playing on Varsity/


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 20, 2019)

timbuck said:


> San Clemente have a new head coach this year.  And a few freshman playing on Varsity/


Freshman keeper


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Freshman keeper


Great command of the game.  Heard her voice barking at her defense.  SC defense was tough and played from the back a lot.  I did hear most Sr starters on SC but maybe someone was just trying to encourage us.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 21, 2019)

*Shout out to Laguna Beach High School Girls Varsity Soccer!!

Back Drop: *Finals over yesterday.  Girls out late last night celebrating. Some girls won't be there and we have a few JV players helping

*Game Saturday 8am over by Great Park vs Canyon HS: * "Best of the West Tournament"  *Head coach won't be there either

What's at Stake: If you lose, you must travel to Garden Grove to play at 1pm*

Game starts and all the girls are asleep including my goat.  5 minutes later, it's 1-0 Canyon.  Everyone looks tired and parents have basically given in to the Fact were driving to freaking GG to see who the top high school soccer team is on the west coast from the losers, losers bracket.  Something told me I needed to do something quickly. I know these girls and I know my goat don't want to go to GG at 1pm. She asked me where GG was in the car and I told her it was far, far away up by UCLA to motivate her to bring Ganas.  Anyway, were down 0-1 and I yelled as loud as I could for all to hear, "Garden Grove"  "No GG."  It was freaking magical.  A light went on in my dd head and all the other players and we played with Ganas.  *We won 2-1!!! *The JV call up got both goals. My dd played way back to help with defense but was able to sneak out and fool the other coach and dish for assists a couple times. Now all the parents like me and thanked me for my wise words of Thunder and now we play our last game for 3rd place 15 minutes from home


----------



## Frank (Dec 22, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> *Shout out to Laguna Beach High School Girls Varsity Soccer!!
> 
> Back Drop: *Finals over yesterday.  Girls out late last night celebrating. Some girls won't be there and we have a few JV players helping
> 
> ...


Nice. This affirms that when I yell at my tv when my favorite teams are playing it has an effect on the game.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

Frank said:


> Nice. This affirms that when I yell at my tv when my favorite teams are playing it has an effect on the game.


Players can;t hear you through the TV.  But girls can hear you from behind the bench.  It was 8am and none of the parents were there because of tournament directors wanted to start the game 15 minutes early.  Look, I had to do it and it worked.  I never yell at the refs anymore or the TV because nothing ever happens.  I watched Lebron pass the rock to Rondo because he didn't take the last shot again. He is not the GOAT of hoops.  That 100% goes to MJ and then Magic is right behind him INHO.  Yell all you want Frank if it helps you


----------



## Mr. Mac (Dec 30, 2019)

Frank said:


> I saw Los Alamitos girls a week or so back and they were a quality girls side.


They are a good team....#13 on Los Al is ridiculously fast. I don't know that I have ever seen a faster girl on a soccer field.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 30, 2019)

Mr. Mac said:


> They are a good team....#13 on Los Al is ridiculously fast. I don't know that I have ever seen a faster girl on a soccer field.


Thanks for sharing.  I'm just going to say I think there #1 in the country.  It should be interesting this Thursday after News Year.  I hope a few of the Los Al girls and #13 especially are on vacation.


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 31, 2019)

They won Excalibur tournament last week or this I don't even know what day today is


----------



## timbuck (Dec 31, 2019)

Why are there pre-season tournaments?   Why not just schedule non-league games?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 31, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> They won Excalibur tournament last week or this I don't even know what day today is


I thought it was Saturday...lol  Were in for a treat.  How do you recommend we play them if we want to pull off the biggest miracle ever in HS socer?  Should we play beautiful soccer and let them kill us 10-0 but tell everyone we "we played the game the right way."  Or, should we bring the troops back and take on the artillery and hold down until we see one opening maybe?  This is way bigger than the miracle on ice game.  Los Al, #1 with 4000+ students taking on little LB with 800 or so kids.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Why are there pre-season tournaments?   Why not just schedule non-league games?


I agree......our coach said no more next year.  Just non-league and then battle in league.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 31, 2019)

Ma


Soccerhelper said:


> I agree......our coach said no more next year.  Just non-league and then battle in league.


maybe a better question-  why do HS tournaments have such crappy scheduling/score keeping technology?


----------



## Addicted (Dec 31, 2019)

Frank said:


> I saw Los Alamitos girls a week or so back and they were a quality girls side.


So are the Los Alamitos Boys. Knocked off San Clemente (ending their unbeaten streak), Richmond from Nor Cal and Mater Dei in winning the So Cal HS Classic without allowing a single goal. The Los Al keeper is the best of the best. Los Al Boys are now a two time winner of that tourney.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

The good Lord provided LB with a miracle by beating Los Al (JV Team) 3-1.....lol!


----------



## Frank (Jan 3, 2020)

Los AL boys are a good team.  No crazy special players but they are solid top to bottom and well coached.  There back line does a great job.  I thought the LB boys controlled the 18 to 18 for 60-70% of the game until they were down 2-0.  LB has a few special players (#14 and #10), however they just don't shoot and their back line is sloppy in its assignments.   

San Clemente is still the best CIFSS team I have seen this year


----------



## Surfref (Jan 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I'm just going to say I think there #1 in the country.  It should be interesting this Thursday after News Year.  I hope a few of the Los Al girls and #13 especially are on vacation.


Another referee told me Los Al lost to Eastlake (San Diego) yesterday 2-1 despite controlling most of play.  Was he correct?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 3, 2020)

Surfref said:


> Another referee told me Los Al lost to Eastlake (San Diego) yesterday 2-1 despite controlling most of play.  Was he correct?


Yes, he was correct.  I was looking for #13 and all their other great players but didn't see them.  Once game started and we score, I knew something was up........lol.  Anyway, the girls from Los Al let our team know they were JV after the game handshake.  Good team Los Al was


----------



## Mr. Mac (Jan 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, he was correct.  I was looking for #13 and all their other great players but didn't see them.  Once game started and we score, I knew something was up........lol.  Anyway, the girls from Los Al let our team know they were JV after the game handshake.  Good team Los Al was


A win is a win!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 4, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> A win is a win!


Hell ya it is.  Fact was, it was JV Los Al team. The fiction is I tell everyone we beat Los Al. I don;t need to share everything.  I was tempted to brag on here but too many refs on here and they know other refs that talk so, I thought it would be smart to just lay out the Facts on Socal Soccer Forum.  Facts do matter.......


----------



## Surfref (Jan 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Hell ya it is.  Fact was, it was JV Los Al team. The fiction is I tell everyone we beat Los Al. I don;t need to share everything.  I was tempted to brag on here but too many refs on here and they know other refs that talk so, I thought it would be smart to just lay out the Facts on Socal Soccer Forum.  Facts do matter.......


Are you the Master Chief I talked to before Eastlake’s Saturday game?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 7, 2020)

Shout out to the Sunset League.  Wow, tough league to play in.  Laguna looking for undefeated Corona Del Mar to hopefully bring their JV team instead but I don't think we will be so lucky.  I do hear some local college coaches might be watching.  CDM has some goats and we will be looking to knock them off somehow


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 7, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Shout out to the Sunset League.  Wow, tough league to play in.  Laguna looking for undefeated Corona Del Mar to hopefully bring their JV team instead but I don't think we will be so lucky.  I do hear some local college coaches might be watching.  CDM has some goats and we will be looking to knock them off somehow


Laguna Beach pulls off the tie (upset in my book), 0-0 with CDM. who was 10-0   Our SR goalie was lights out. She stopped at least 5-6 tough shots, real saves that keep a team full of Fr and Soph alive and gain confidence.  We almost won in last 5 minutes, hit goal post   CDM is very good.  My dd got to play the 10 today and battle with CDM #3 MC. Wow, she is one tough player and super physical too but all within the rules.  Go Breakers!!!  

P.S. No JV team this time


----------



## twoclubpapa (Jan 7, 2020)

newwavedave said:


> Score update: SC beat Los Al 1-0.  However, it was a tournament and all the Jrs and some Srs were taking that college pre test.  I would throw out all those scores.  I would highly suggest to do way with high school soccer tournaments.  Los Al is the team to beat I bet in OC.  Their JV team is better than most Varsity teams.  Very classy and sharp sports program at that school.  JT Snow played football and Baseball there.


I was an AR at that Mater Dei tournament game and didn't see Coach R.  Today I worked the Marina v Los Al game and was talking with Coach R.  He said it was the Los Al JV against San Clemente because the varsity was playing in the Aliso Cup.  Los Al won today's match 4-0 and #13 was very impressive.


----------



## Sike (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Shout out to the Sunset League.  Wow, tough league to play in.  Laguna looking for undefeated Corona Del Mar to hopefully bring their JV team instead but I don't think we will be so lucky.  I do hear some local college coaches might be watching.  CDM has some goats and we will be looking to knock them off somehow


The Surf group of Sunset is going to be really tough again this year.  Newport should pretty easily win Wave group though.  I think they can switch the teams within each group next year, right?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Sike said:


> The Surf group of Sunset is going to be really tough again this year.  Newport should pretty easily win Wave group though.  I think they can switch the teams within each group next year, right?


No easy match in either.  We're grateful to be in the league.  I think all soccer leagues should look at the Sunset League for soccer example.  Very good play and the type of play for college prep.  NH should be in the other group and give us HB IMHO....lol!  jk HB....lol!!!!  We get to play NH twice in league.  Oh joy


----------



## Sike (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> No easy match in either.  We're grateful to be in the league.  I think all soccer leagues should look at the Sunset League for soccer example.  Very good play and the type of play for college prep.  NH should be in the other group and give us HB IMHO....lol!  jk HB....lol!!!!  We get to play NH twice in league.  Oh joy


Did you play HB yet?  I think they are pretty solid again this year.  What did you think of Edison yesterday?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 10, 2020)

So looks like JSerra vs Rosary game was entertaining.  Anyone have any details about the coach ejection and forfeit?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Sike said:


> Did you play HB yet?  I think they are pretty solid again this year.  What did you think of Edison yesterday?


We play HB on Tuesday at HB.  Very tough team.  I just think NH is better and it was me being funny.  Edison was the best team I've seen playing soccer so far this year.  I loved it.  I would watch out for them if they make CIF.  Every team we play in the Sunset League is better than us. We have to bring Ganas every minute and play our hearts out and pray for a little help from angels and just go for it and hope soccer gods are with our team and not other team.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So looks like JSerra vs Rosary game was entertaining.  Anyone have any details about the coach ejection and forfeit?


Someone said on another thread that he lost his cool.  I guess I'm cool with you giving HS Soccer "shout outs" on my thread   Those two need help.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 14, 2020)

Good luck to all the teams playing HS Soccer games today.  Let;s all remember to "let go" all frustrations from the day, week, month, year and life so we can go cheer our teams on.  I have a deeper appreciation for the game, the refs and the girls playing.  Go soccer and parents, let's be respectful to everyone  Laguna is on the road against the great Huntington Beach Oilers.  Tough battles this week


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 16, 2020)

Shout Out!!!!  Sunset League kicks off tonight.  We have two divisions with four teams in each.  Top two advance to CIF playoffs.  

Surf League (Los Al, CDM, HB & Edison)
Wave League (LB, NH, FV and Marina)

Good luck to all the girls playing in this awesome league of talented players.  6 games in three weeks to see who the "best of best" are from the Surf and Wave League


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 16, 2020)

Big step up in league competition for LB girls from playing against estancia Costa Mesa my Alma mater saddleback calvary chapel. When did they move leagues?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 16, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Big step up in league competition for LB girls from playing against estancia Costa Mesa my Alma mater saddleback calvary chapel. When did they move leagues?


I think last year was LB first year.  We do get to play D3 for playoffs, but we have to come in 2nd place or get a wild card


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 16, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Big step up in league competition for LB girls from playing against estancia Costa Mesa my Alma mater saddleback calvary chapel. When did they move leagues?


What year at Calvary?  Any sports?


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 16, 2020)

Saddleback 91 hoops


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 16, 2020)

Was your coach CF?


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 16, 2020)

Not sure who that is I had PQ on varsity he went on to Woodbridge girls won a state title. 

A friend of mines daughter played at estancia probably until 2018 they could never win the league would lose it to Laguna Beach every year


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 16, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Was your coach CF?


I thought you said Calvary.  Roadrunners were very good in early 90s


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 16, 2020)

Shout out for Sunset League for taking games to OT Golden Goal this year.  Two 10 minutes halves.  I was stoked for that.  We ended up in 0-0 tie. Breakers brought road intensity and got a good road point.  Almost won too   Senior night for the Barons and it was cool to watch.  Lot's of fans out for the game. Tough student section.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 6, 2020)

Shout out to Marina HS (Kobe's wife went there) for winning our league.  They have a very tall team and should do very well in CIF D2 playoffs.  A super, duper shout out to Laguna Beach for taking second place and #2 in a tough league.  We battled Newport Harbor 0-0 tonight to advance to D3 CIF Playoffs. High school soccer is really fun and cool and it's getting really exciting.  Go Breakers!!!


----------



## jpeter (Feb 7, 2020)

Word on the street is CIF southern section has thrown down the ban hammer on some D1 and other division teams for using ineligible players including some ussda ones..  playoff brackets may be missing those teams if your wondering who they might be...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 7, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Word on the street is CIF southern section has thrown down the ban hammer on some D1 and other division teams for using ineligible players including some ussda ones..  playoff brackets may be missing those teams if your wondering who they might be...


For boys?


----------



## jpeter (Feb 7, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> For boys?


Yes


----------



## Frank (Feb 7, 2020)

N


jpeter said:


> Yes


Name  names


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 7, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Yes


Interesting.  The girls side is good.  No rule breakers that I can see.  Private school kids can have cake and ice cream and I'm 100% ok with that now. It's all good.  I want all kids to play high school soccer, even the da and private school kids with waivers.  All are welcome to play and it's free.  I see some super stud YNT players representing their schools and it's super cool to see. I don;t know what got over me last summer but I was really pissed off.  I'm not anymore.  Kobe's death had gr8t impact on me.....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 8, 2020)

Shout out to Alex Morgans HS Soccer team for making D3 CIF Playoffs.  Watch out for the Diamond Bar Brahmas.  1st round starts Feb 13th.  If the young Laguna Beach Breakers with their Sr stud goalie (one goal given up in a tough league) pull off a few upsets along the way, we might be able to take on coach Chavez Flintridge Prep team in semis.  #1 in SoCal.  Go high school girls soccer!!!!


----------



## RedCard (Feb 8, 2020)

Shoutout to the girls of Monrovia High School for winning 4 of their last 5 games to earn a spot in the wildcard bracket. Not bad for a team that is rebuilding after losing 11 seniors from last year and has 4 freshmen on the team including my DD who's the starting varsity keeper. Go Ladycats!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 8, 2020)

RedCard said:


> Shoutout to the girls of Monrovia High School for winning 4 of their last 5 games to earn a spot in the wildcard bracket. Not bad for a team that is rebuilding after losing 11 seniors from last year and has 4 freshmen on the team including my DD who's the starting varsity keeper. Go Ladycats!!!


Dude, that is awesome.  Way to go freshman GK.  Building for the future too   Good luck in the wild card game on Tuesday.  My beloved Steelers won Super Bowl as wild card in 05'.  Go Ladycats!!!


----------



## jpeter (Feb 9, 2020)

Ah some background on the ineligibilities I heard about:

"The Division 1 bracket is missing one team: El Segundo.

The Eagles, who won the Division 5 title (2018) and Division 3 (2019) was ruled ineligible for the playoffs due a violation of the soccer red card probation.

The Eagles were placed on probation at the end of last season for red card accumulation. This season, while on probation, they received four additional red cards and immediately became ineligible. They will also be on probation for next season"








						Palos Verdes boys soccer receives third seed in tough Division 1 bracket
					

A look at the CIF-SS boys soccer playoffs, which begin Monday with the wild card round and get underway in earnest Wednesday with the first round




					www.dailybreeze.com
				




How many red card does it take to get on probation?  Or if your not on probation? To become ineligible?


----------



## twoclubpapa (Feb 10, 2020)

jpeter said:


> How many red card does it take to get on probation?  Or if your not on probation? To become ineligible?


See CIF Southern Section Blue Book, Rule 2513, Special Rules for Soccer.


> 2513.5 Any high school soccer  team  (boys’ or girls’, Varsity or Non‐Varsity)  receiving its  fourth straight  red card during  the high school season of sport, will immediately be put on probation and will lose four allowable contests the subsequent season. If a boys’ or girls’ soccer team that is on probation receives an additional three (3) red cards during their probationary period, the following penalties will apply: Varsity teams will be removed from the CIF Southern Section Playoffs for a period of one year and continue their probationary status for the following season OR Non‐Varsity teams will be restricted to playing their league schedule only during the subsequent high school season.
> If a team whose current status is “probationary” then violates the red card policy (again), that level of competition will be suspended from participation in the CIF Southern Section entirely the subsequent season.
> 
> Note: All individual penalties shall apply (i.e. 1st red card ‐ individual is removed from the game and must sit out the next contest played by his/her team, 2nd red card ‐ individual must sit out the next two contests, etc. see rule 2516)
> ...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 10, 2020)

twoclubpapa said:


> See CIF Southern Section Blue Book, Rule 2513, Special Rules for Soccer.


Gr8t information.  It's way to chippy out there with way too much unfiltered Ganas.  Like I said before, girls seek revenge in different ways than the boys.  One ref said that's why so many girls get hurt.  Red cards are the only way to improve the safety of the girls game in HS School.  I was harsh on the DA but I see their point after some high profile coaches yelling and screaming at girls this year and some way too physical hits on goats.  With that said, high school has passion and if we can clean it up at most schools, I see value for the girls.  Maybe the top, top can;t miss players should skip it all together but it's really a blast to see the effort on the field and the pride for the school.  Girls get really revengeful in ways I never thought of as a boy athlete in the 70s and 80s.  Interesting social study to say the least


----------



## timbuck (Feb 10, 2020)

Playing 2-3 games a week combined with the physical play-   I can see why DA says “no high school”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Playing 2-3 games a week combined with the physical play-   I can see why DA says “no high school”


Yes, too much soccer all crammed into a two months or three months.  College is too much as well.  If @RedCard young ladycats pull off wild card win and 1st round upset, they would be playing Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.  That's insane and overkill. That's three games in 5 days.  It's still fun for the girls and that's why some take that risk.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 10, 2020)

twoclubpapa said:


> See CIF Southern Section Blue Book, Rule 2513, Special Rules for Soccer.


Wow that's interesting. 

So if we take El Segundo as a example and I'm reading the rules right and that news article.

For 2020 they were ruled ineligible for CIF playoffs after there 3rd red card due to their probationary status.   Lose 4 allowable constests next season and are also suspended from participation in that CIF section this next season also due to violating the red card policy again and are still on probation.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Playing 2-3 games a week combined with the physical play-   I can see why DA says “no high school”


I heard of teams that are planning on playing some spring league in March (up to 7 games in one month, 2x, Back to backs, every weekend for example) and a tournament for a total of 11 games in one month just after 20+ games in HS over 2 months so yeah the schedule is crammed way too much for those teams if you ask me.

I don't agree with the no HS rule for DA but it's not because of the amount of potential games in the short time frame.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 10, 2020)

jpeter said:


> I heard of teams that are planning on playing some spring league in March (up to 7 games in one month, 2x, Back to backs, every weekend for example) and a tournament for a total of 11 games in one month just after 20+ games in HS over 2 months so yeah the schedule is crammed way too much for those teams if you ask me.
> 
> I don't agree with the no HS rule for DA but it's not because of the amount of potential games in the short time frame.


Are you referring to club teams playing this much in March?
I'm actually really surprised how quickly clubs are getting back to training after the HS season ends.  With the exception of teams that made CIF playoffs, the season ended last week Thursday.  Lots of club teams in the 2005 and older age groups are starting back with team practice this week.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 10, 2020)

My dd will take one week off to rest and then back at it to get ready for the second half of club soccer.  So much soccer you don;t know what to do with all of it


----------



## timbuck (Feb 10, 2020)

We are taking this week off.  Then a player meeting next Monday and will train 1x per week in February.  Full ramp up in March.  Lots of girls running HS track and lacrosse.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Are you referring to club teams playing this much in March?
> I'm actually really surprised how quickly clubs are getting back to training after the HS season ends.  With the exception of teams that made CIF playoffs, the season ended last week Thursday.  Lots of club teams in the 2005 and older age groups are starting back with team practice this week.


Club teams yes but not regular;  older higher level ones that play in spring leagues, npls, crl, out of state spring showcase tournaments in March right after HS ends. Some of those then right turn around in Apr & play national cup or hit the road again to play out rest of cups, league, etc games.   Alot of games potentially especially for those that try to triple dip: in tournaments, spring leagues, cups all around the same short time frame.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> We are taking this week off.  Then a player meeting next Monday and will train 1x per week in February.  Full ramp up in March.  Lots of girls running HS track and lacrosse.


My dd is a no this year for track.  She would love to just run the 100m and the 100m relay and then go home.  However, new coach has them running 2 miles a day and you have to run the 200 as well plus stay all Saturday to cheer the others on at meets that go from sunrise to sunset.  Can't do all that, play high level soccer, get 4.0, study for SAT and go out and have fun with friends.  I'm sure if she ran under 12 seconds coach would try and accommodate her wishes 

Question Coach Buck, is Lacrosse dangerous?  Do girls hit each with those sticks?  My dd soccer coach is assistant varsity coach and is trying to get my girl to come out and play. Thoughts?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 10, 2020)

In girls lacrosse, there is zero contact "allowed".  Does it happen - I'm sure it does.  But it is not nearly as physical as boys lacrosse (where they allow stick work and body checking.
I'd say girls lacrosse is less dangerous than girls soccer-  But an overuse injury and a non-contact injury are still very possible.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 11, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, too much soccer all crammed into a two months or three months.  College is too much as well.  If @RedCard young ladycats pull off wild card win and 1st round upset, they would be playing Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.  That's insane and overkill. That's three games in 5 days.  It's still fun for the girls and that's why some take that risk.


We got the wildcard win today 4-2. We'll see how the game against Sierra Canyon goes...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 11, 2020)

RedCard said:


> We got the wildcard win today 4-2. We'll see how the game against Sierra Canyon goes...


Very nice win.  Good luck Thursday


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 13, 2020)

Good luck tonight to all the teams playing in CIF soccer playoffs.  Stay safe and play hard for your schools


----------



## timbuck (Feb 13, 2020)

Congrats to winners today.  Your prize is that you get to play again on Saturday.  Over what is a 4-day holiday weekend for most. 
So lame.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Congrats to winners today.  Your prize is that you get to play again on Saturday.  Over what is a 4-day holiday weekend for most.
> So lame.


Winners get to keep playing like Laguna Beach does on Saturday because we beat Citrus Valley tonight.  Laguna has ski week all next week bro and everyone is committed to give up skiing if we are so blessed to advance to Quarter Finals next Wednesday.  Plus we won the coin flip and we get another home game against Palos Verdes in second round. Anyone here know much about PV that I can give to my dd?  All I know is Bill Lamebeer played hoops there.  Shout out to Citrus Valley High School out of Redlands.  They came to play and were first to the ball in first half.  Our girls were excited and a little too pumped if that makes any sense.  Anyway, 2nd half we were lights out and got the goal.  We played tough defense and we will look to upset #4 PV on Saturday. BTW, it seemed like the whole town came out to support us and Redlands traveled well.  Band I hear will be there for Saturday.  This was way more entertaining then I could have imagine.  The girls and my dd had so much fun and it was well worth her bloody knees.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 13, 2020)

Santiago (Corona) skunked San Clemente 4-0. San Clemente held them scoreless for the first half, but then the floodgates opened, and they both looked like different teams in the second half.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 13, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> Santiago (Corona) skunked San Clemente 4-0. San Clemente held them scoreless for the first half, but then the floodgates opened, and they both looked like different teams in the second half.


Did your daughter get to play up on Varsity today?


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 13, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Did your daughter get to play up on Varsity today?


No, we were just fans tonight.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> Santiago (Corona) skunked San Clemente 4-0. San Clemente held them scoreless for the first half, but then the floodgates opened, and they both looked like different teams in the second half.


SC is good team, very nice win.  CDM beat the Monarchs in OT.  I was a little shocked.  Upland has won every game and zero ties.  I like Edison as my team to watch out for in D1 as well as Santiago


----------



## Overtime (Feb 14, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Winners get to keep playing like Laguna Beach does on Saturday because we beat Citrus Valley tonight.  Laguna has ski week all next week bro and everyone is committed to give up skiing if we are so blessed to advance to Quarter Finals next Wednesday.  Plus we won the coin flip and we get another home game against Palos Verdes in second round. Anyone here know much about PV that I can give to my dd?  All I know is Bill Lamebeer played hoops there.  Shout out to Citrus Valley High School out of Redlands.  They came to play and were first to the ball in first half.  Our girls were excited and a little too pumped if that makes any sense.  Anyway, 2nd half we were lights out and got the goal.  We played tough defense and we will look to upset #4 PV on Saturday. BTW, it seemed like the whole town came out to support us and Redlands traveled well.  Band I hear will be there for Saturday.  This was way more entertaining then I could have imagine.  The girls and my dd had so much fun and it was well worth her bloody knees.


PV is loaded with seniors has a few very good top end players.  Defense is legit and their offense is built on the counter.  They are a savvy physical team that plays more on the dirty side.  Get ready for a rough game....girls will need to keep their composure.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 14, 2020)

Overtime said:


> PV is loaded with seniors has a few very good top end players.  Defense is legit and their offense is built on the counter.  They are a savvy physical team that plays more on the dirty side.  Get ready for a rough game....girls will need to keep their composure.


Thanks for low down. Lamebeer went to school there so I was expecting some physical play from PV.  NBA cleaned up the Bad Boy defense and now it's 3 point league.  Hopefully everyone will play nice tomorrow night


----------



## Overtime (Feb 14, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Thanks for low down. Lamebeer went to school there so I was expecting some physical play from PV.  NBA cleaned up the Bad Boy defense and now it's 3 point league.  Hopefully everyone will play nice tomorrow night


Don't count on it!  Red cards seem to show up in their games more often than not


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 14, 2020)

Overtime said:


> Don't count on it!  Red cards seem to show up in their games more often than not


Lot's of Yellow Cards at our game on Tuesday.  Nothing dirty, just the South OC Beach Girls vs the IE Girls.  I expect nothing less from the South Bay Girls. IE was tough as nails and brought Ganas.  Let your PV friends know that we mean no harm when we host them.  May the best team win tmrw.  All we want is a hard fought game that is played with good, clean possession type soccer.  Is that too much too ask?  Btw, anyone know of something to cover up the knees for the "Turf Burns" besides band aids?


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Lot's of Yellow Cards at our game on Tuesday.  Nothing dirty, just the South OC Beach Girls vs the IE Girls.  I expect nothing less from the South Bay Girls. IE was tough as nails and brought Ganas.  Let your PV friends know that we mean no harm when we host them.  May the best team win tmrw.  All we want is a hard fought game that is played with good, clean possession type soccer.  Is that too much too ask?  Btw, anyone know of something to cover up the knees for the "Turf Burns" besides band aids?


Try a thick coating of vaseline for the turf burn......

Good luck Saturday to your young balla!!! you got this.....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 15, 2020)

Soccer can be cruel and ugly all in one game. No more hs soccer shout outs until next year folks.  Time to rest for two weeks and get ready for second half ECNL. Not much to say about tonight without sounding like sour grapes and excuse making. Congrats to PV.  We haven't faced opponent quite like them.  I have to give the excuses to make my pride feel better.  So, we had two starters out. That's right.  At our small school that is not good. Our tough as nails holding mid and one of our tough and tall defenders. Then right before the half the ref missed a blatant hand ball.  Is was so obvious, our poor players stopped playing but PV kept going. Cant stop until you hear the whistle.  Ref said he was blocked and couldn't tell and side ref was picking his nose and looking somewhere else then the field of play. Then with a minute left in half they ran through one of our many freshman on our team and she broke her wrist. Then in 2nd half another player injured and taken off the field.  We still needed a goal to tie but they got the next one instead off of a throw corner kick type play that no one touched but somehow the ref allowed.  I spoke to our GK and she said PV has screening plays and she was blocked out. Video replay shows ball go all the way into net with no one touching it. My dd ran to ref and he told her to shut up and be respectful. Our team tried and will look to win it all next year. Hopefully PV makes a deep run and moves up to D2. Not our style of how to play soccer but they won fair and square. Good luck to all the teams left in CIF


----------



## Tea and Busquets (Feb 15, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Soccer can be cruel and ugly all in one game. No more hs soccer shout outs until next year folks.  Time to rest for two weeks and get ready for second half ECNL. Not much to say about tonight without sounding like sour grapes and excuse making. Congrats to PV.  We haven't faced opponent quite like them.  I have to give the excuses to make my pride feel better.  So, we had two starters out. That's right.  At our small school that is not good. Our tough as nails holding mid and one of our tough and tall defenders. Then right before the half the ref missed a blatant hand ball.  Is was so obvious, our poor players stopped playing but PV kept going. Cant stop until you hear the whistle.  Ref said he was blocked and couldn't tell and side ref was picking his nose and looking somewhere else then the field of play. Then with a minute left in half they ran through one of our many freshman on our team and she broke her wrist. Then in 2nd half another player injured and taken off the field.  We still needed a goal to tie but they got the next one instead off of a throw corner kick type play that no one touched but somehow the ref allowed.  I spoke to our GK and she said PV has screening plays and she was blocked out. Video replay shows ball go all the way into net with no one touching it. My dd ran to ref and he told her to shut up and be respectful. Our team tried and will look to win it all next year. Hopefully PV makes a deep run and moves up to D2. Not our style of how to play soccer but they won fair and square. Good luck to all the teams left in CIF


Any video floating about? Would love to see it.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 15, 2020)

Tea and Busquets said:


> Any video floating about? Would love to see it.


For the record, I personally did not see the video replay. One of the dads said he saw it from his phone. I saw it with my own eyes and it looked like no touch but my eyes have been wrong before.  I see if I can get video.  If I look and see I'm wrong, ill correct the record. It was a long throw in. If PV got a touch on it I stand corrected and it's a gr8t way to score on us. We were just a little smaller. We got out ganassed if that makes any sense. We brought ganas but they had more.


----------



## Sparky9 (Feb 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> In girls lacrosse, there is zero contact "allowed".  Does it happen - I'm sure it does.  But it is not nearly as physical as boys lacrosse (where they allow stick work and body checking.
> I'd say girls lacrosse is less dangerous than girls soccer-  But an overuse injury and a non-contact injury are still very possible.


My older daughter played club and hs lacrosse age 12-18 and played club soccer as well. Lacrosse will give you plenty of leg bruises and there is the occasional stick to the face that results in concussions but they are strict about contact and quicker with red/yellow cards and have penalties like hockey where you get sent off that calms the game down. I’ve seen 2-3 times the injuries (broken arms, concussions, ankle strains, back injuries) in soccer. My younger daughters team has 18 rostered players and we rarely have more than 14 healthy enough to play. I am also surprised how keepers are less protected in soccer than even hockey where they were full pads. A lot of keepers get run over while in a vulnerable position and no calls because the offending player “was going for the ball”.


----------



## Overtime (Feb 16, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Soccer can be cruel and ugly all in one game. No more hs soccer shout outs until next year folks.  Time to rest for two weeks and get ready for second half ECNL. Not much to say about tonight without sounding like sour grapes and excuse making. Congrats to PV.  We haven't faced opponent quite like them.  I have to give the excuses to make my pride feel better.  So, we had two starters out. That's right.  At our small school that is not good. Our tough as nails holding mid and one of our tough and tall defenders. Then right before the half the ref missed a blatant hand ball.  Is was so obvious, our poor players stopped playing but PV kept going. Cant stop until you hear the whistle.  Ref said he was blocked and couldn't tell and side ref was picking his nose and looking somewhere else then the field of play. Then with a minute left in half they ran through one of our many freshman on our team and she broke her wrist. Then in 2nd half another player injured and taken off the field.  We still needed a goal to tie but they got the next one instead off of a throw corner kick type play that no one touched but somehow the ref allowed.  I spoke to our GK and she said PV has screening plays and she was blocked out. Video replay shows ball go all the way into net with no one touching it. My dd ran to ref and he told her to shut up and be respectful. Our team tried and will look to win it all next year. Hopefully PV makes a deep run and moves up to D2. Not our style of how to play soccer but they won fair and square. Good luck to all the teams left in CIF


You experienced what I have seen for 3 years running from PV which is not a reflection of the soccer played in the South Bay.... Our girls also had a tough night in D2 game after scoring 2 second half goals and up 2-1 gave up the equalizer with under a minute left on a miscommunication between CB and GK and lost 5-4 in PKs.  Soccer can be cruel game and many times the team that plays better doesn't get the W.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

Overtime said:


> You experienced what I have seen for 3 years running from PV which is not a reflection of the soccer played in the South Bay.... Our girls also had a tough night in D2 game after scoring 2 second half goals and up 2-1 gave up the equalizer with under a minute left on a miscommunication between CB and GK and lost 5-4 in PKs.  Soccer can be cruel game and many times the team that plays better doesn't get the W.


That was insane soccer.  They work really hard and the refs allow that style right now so this is not a knock on any of the PV players. Lot's of Yellow Card in 2nd half after our poor coach begged for a little cleaner play for 2nd half. PV go full board on every play and they will do whatever it takes to get to the ball first. It's the after play that is when a father like me cringes and goes close to the field to yell at ref "safety first" and "watch what they do after the kick they ball 100 yards up the field."  My dd played under control and didn;t go into head on collisions.  She told me that she knew after the defender was carted off the field it was over. My dd played every game this year and never got hurt bad.  Just some aches and bloody knees. I will say she was lucky to not break a bone.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

Sparky9 said:


> My older daughter played club and hs lacrosse age 12-18 and played club soccer as well. Lacrosse will give you plenty of leg bruises and there is the occasional stick to the face that results in concussions but they are strict about contact and quicker with red/yellow cards and have penalties like hockey where you get sent off that calms the game down. I’ve seen 2-3 times the injuries (broken arms, concussions, ankle strains, back injuries) in soccer. My younger daughters team has 18 rostered players and we rarely have more than 14 healthy enough to play. I am also surprised how keepers are less protected in soccer than even hockey where they were full pads. A lot of keepers get run over while in a vulnerable position and no calls because the offending player “was going for the ball”.


I wish we had girls rugby and hs hockey teams. Girls soccer at our dd ages is freaking gnarly.  I honestly now see what all the fuss is. I have an idea that hockey does sparky.  5 minute sit outs for yellow cards.


----------



## Sparky9 (Feb 16, 2020)

I play in a local beer league with a goalie that is 240 lbs of pure muscle(fitness trainer/mma wrestler) that can beat the crap out of anyone we play against without breaking a sweat, but when anyone gets near his crease we still come to his defense. That’s just part of the code in hockey. That is part of my bias when I watch soccer.


----------



## Sparky9 (Feb 16, 2020)

Sparky7 has a friend on her u17 Strikers team that is a big CM for PV. She is tough and skilled but I will tell you that girls go hard at her every game because they can’t get the ball from her without initiating contact first. She takes a beating some games that is unwarranted. My dd is smaller and leaner and she can basically throw her weight around as much as she wants and never get carded.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 16, 2020)

Santiago's outscored opponents 42-0 in last 9 games, facing a really good Villa Park team.  Winner to face JSerra/Los Alamitos winner.


----------



## Sparky9 (Feb 16, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Santiago's outscored opponents 42-0 in last 9 games, facing a really good Villa Park team.  Winner to face JSerra/Los Alamitos winner.


Based on geography, Santiago  vs VP is basically Legends vs Slammers?


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 16, 2020)

Sparky9 said:


> Based on geography, Santiago  vs VP is basically Legends vs Slammers?


Let's get some predictions for D1 girls and why?  Quarterfinals and it looks like some good matches coming up.  What's the difference maker at this point...Upland / Harvard Westlake , LP Poly / Edison, VP / Santiago, and yet again Los Al / J serra.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 16, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Santiago's outscored opponents 42-0 in last 9 games, facing a really good Villa Park team.  Winner to face JSerra/Los Alamitos winner.


Both should be fun games..It will be a great battle between whoever wins that bracket and Upland. Hopefully it will be Santiago.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

Soccer1019 said:


> Let's get some predictions for D1 girls and why?  Quarterfinals and it looks like some good matches coming up.  What's the difference maker at this point...Upland / Harvard Westlake , LP Poly / Edison, VP / Santiago, and yet again Los Al / J serra.


Santiago looks gnarly.  Pretty much destroyed CDM.  Scored 4 in second half against SC.  I like them to win it all.  I think Upland is over ranked but I could be wrong.  Los Al is my second pick.  Good luck to all the girls


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 16, 2020)

I have seen Los Al, Villa Park, and obviously Santiago. Sharks played Los Al 2 months ago, but were missing something like 10 players due to club commitments. We lost that game 2-0, but it was much closer than it sounds. I like SHS's chances in the rematch..(if they both get through) I have heard nothing but good things about JSerra and Upland though. That game should be a dogfight.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 16, 2020)

How were they able to attend a club event during high school season?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How were they able to attend a club event during high school season?


Oh oh......


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 16, 2020)

If any high school team has players going back and forth between club and high school the high school team will be disqualified - seen it before with ineligible players - they don’t take that lightly in CIF


----------



## DefndrDad (Feb 16, 2020)

I am going to guess that about two months ago puts it at the beginning of December. When clubs are still finishing up National League and other events before they transition to high school. Just one of the pitfalls of high school season starting so early.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How were they able to attend a club event during high school season?


They had not yet played with/for the school until their club commitments were over.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 16, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> They had not yet played with/for the school until their club commitments were over.


That's what I was looking for.  My dd waited until after xmas last year to start.  Her poor body needed to rest


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 16, 2020)

DefndrDad said:


> I am going to guess that about two months ago puts it at the beginning of December. When clubs are still finishing up National League and other events before they transition to high school. Just one of the pitfalls of high school season starting so early.


Correct.  I am not sure if its HS starting too early, or club soccer running too long though..


----------



## Soccer1019 (Feb 16, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> I have seen Los Al, Villa Park, and obviously Santiago. Sharks played Los Al 2 months ago, but were missing something like 10 players due to club commitments. We lost that game 2-0, but it was much closer than it sounds. I like SHS's chances in the rematch..(if they both get through) I have heard nothing but good things about JSerra and Upland though. That game should be a dogfight.


I believe the Santiago vs Los Al score was 1-0.  Looking at their schedule, it seems like most of their losses and ties were early part of the season (december) while they waited for club girls to finish up etc.  January and February part of schedule looks like having all those players has helped.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 16, 2020)

Soccer1019 said:


> I believe the Santiago vs Los Al score was 1-0.  Looking at their schedule, it seems like most of their losses and ties were early part of the season (december) while they waited for club girls to finish up etc.  January and February part of schedule looks like having all those players has helped.


I think it was 1-0....you are correct. maybe a goal was called off..who knows. I can't remember what I had for dinner last week, so I really won't remember the score of a game from 2 months ago..lol. 

But yeah, once they got their full roster, they have been on a terror. Its too bad, they played Los Al and JSerra so early in the season before they were full strength. (Although by reason, maybe those 2 teams were also short players haha)


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Interesting.  The girls side is good.  No rule breakers that I can see.  Private school kids can have cake and ice cream and I'm 100% ok with that now. It's all good.  I want all kids to play high school soccer, even the da and private school kids with waivers.  All are welcome to play and it's free.  I see some super stud YNT players representing their schools and it's super cool to see. I don;t know what got over me last summer but I was really pissed off.  I'm not anymore.  Kobe's death had gr8t impact on me.....


So its been a very long time since I’ve been on this sight and even longer since I’ve posted. Just a heads up I had trouble all day trying to log in and still couldn’t get on so I had to register under a different username my previous name was prenticefour. So my son aged out and is playing in college and my daughter is a senior playing for her high school team and for an ECNL team for club. She chose this path as far as club goes because her high school usually does very well. She could of played DA but chose not too for the sole purpose of playing for her high school team. 

Ive only seen a few of your post soccerhelper and you seem like a positive and good parent but I do believe if your daughters team would of beat PV and  beat La Serna and were now going to play Flintridge Prep and you were given info 
that I was given you would be singing a different tune in regards to DA players. The rules and guidelines should be the same for both private and public schools. 

Last night my daughter woke me up in the middle of the night and told me Flintridge Prep has six DA players and wanted to find out how there aloud to do that? Then she said I’m going to look it up and I will be back. She returns and says I’ve figured it out.  She says they can be a non rostered player for the DA team and be removed from the roster during high school. They have to sign a waiver and be offered an athletic or merit  scholarship and then they would be able to play. Then she says the problem is if you go to Flintridge Preps website it specifically says it does not offer Athletic or Merit scholarships. So when she looked up the players they all play for the same DA team in different age goups and for the same coach and that coach is also the coach for for Flintridge Prep. Not bad detective work! 

The biggest part of this that bothered my daughter was she followed the rules and made her choice to play high school and feels its not fair for a private school to be able to do both! She has four DA players from her school that decided to play DA and feels they to should of been able to do both. Honestly I don’t think Flintridge is breaking any CIF rules but the DA is definitely looking into there club but from the looks of the days events there may not be a club soon! The DA’s big thing is no high school soccer and you have a DA coach of three teams coaching a high school team!  Unbelievable!

I don’t feel the DA players on this team change the game and I feel my daughters team will do just fine but the rules should apply to everyone. This is just like Baker and even a little like the Salesians and Cathedral on the boys side. It’s high school soccer not college and there should be some rules on recruiting and scholarships but from the looks of it things wont be changing anytime soon!

Best of luck to all the teams playing in the Quarterfinals this week!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

Rocky said:


> So its been a very long time since I’ve been on this sight and even longer since I’ve posted. Just a heads up I had trouble all day trying to log in and still couldn’t get on so I had to register under a different username my previous name was prenticefour. So my son aged out and is playing in college and my daughter is a senior playing for her high school team and for an ECNL team for club. She chose this path as far as club goes because her high school usually does very well. She could of played DA but chose not too for the sole purpose of playing for her high school team.
> 
> Ive only seen a few of your post soccerhelper and you seem like a positive and good parent but I do believe if your daughters team would of beat PV and  beat La Serna and were now going to play Flintridge Prep and you were given info
> that I was given you would be singing a different tune in regards to DA players. The rules and guidelines should be the same for both private and public schools.
> ...


@Rocky I feel your pain.  I already ranted about this a long time ago bro.  Welcome back to the SoCal Soccer Fabulous Forum. My dd team got to play Prep in tournament. He was chirpin at my girl all game.  She was looking to beat them but were a small school and in the PV game two of them got injured .  Just found out concussion and broken wrist.  So if we did make it, we would be down four starters.  We have three DA players who wanted to play so bad but the DA forbids all public schools kids to do both but Prep and others get to do both.  No fair but that is the way life is sometimes Rocky.


----------



## Sidekick (Feb 17, 2020)

Rocky said:


> So its been a very long time since I’ve been on this sight and even longer since I’ve posted. Just a heads up I had trouble all day trying to log in and still couldn’t get on so I had to register under a different username my previous name was prenticefour. So my son aged out and is playing in college and my daughter is a senior playing for her high school team and for an ECNL team for club. She chose this path as far as club goes because her high school usually does very well. She could of played DA but chose not too for the sole purpose of playing for her high school team.
> 
> Ive only seen a few of your post soccerhelper and you seem like a positive and good parent but I do believe if your daughters team would of beat PV and  beat La Serna and were now going to play Flintridge Prep and you were given info
> that I was given you would be singing a different tune in regards to DA players. The rules and guidelines should be the same for both private and public schools.
> ...



Flintridge Prep is D3...if their DA players were that good, they'd go to JSerra!  Baker will be hurting next year because his players will be graduating and he won't have the best anymore.  He lost his best player last year and his best defender got hurt this year so they've been very scrappy!!

Best of luck to all your players still in Playoffs!


----------



## galaxydad (Feb 17, 2020)

I smell an equal access lawsuit. Can’t let the privates play by such different rules. If privates are taking money from kids if they don’t play sports that’s an issue as well. I think any DA kid that wants to play HS should be allowed under the same rules


----------



## DJB (Feb 18, 2020)

galaxydad said:


> I smell an equal access lawsuit. Can’t let the privates play by such different rules. If privates are taking money from kids if they don’t play sports that’s an issue as well. I think any DA kid that wants to play HS should be allowed under the same rules


It is not a High School rule...it is a DA rule.  Therefore, CIF has nothing to do with it other than not being able to compete in both club and HS at the same time.  

DA can make the rules as they fit.  If you like them, play DA.  If not, play another level of club soccer. 

I say this after seeing a WNT member play in only 2 critical league games for Harvard-Westlake to ensure league championship and then not play again...unless they make the D1 championship game.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

DJB said:


> It is not a High School rule...it is a DA rule.  Therefore, CIF has nothing to do with it other than not being able to compete in both club and HS at the same time.
> 
> DA can make the rules as they fit.  If you like them, play DA.  If not, play another level of club soccer.
> 
> I say this after seeing a WNT member play in only 2 critical league games for Harvard-Westlake to ensure league championship and then not play again...unless they make the D1 championship game.


To be fair, when country calls you need to go imho   If your on the YNT you can come to practice or game anytime you want imho. I'm happy she was able to help. Laguna has a big time girls water polo program.  Some YNT members.  They come when they can and hope schedules work out.  What the GDA needs to do is let ALL the girls play HS Soccer regardless if Coach Chavez or the girls want to do both and the only ones allowed are the private school kids. Not good for everyone.  My dd was banned from the league because we followed the rules.  Prep is $50,000 a year.  If I kid can get in and get some it paid for good for them.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

How much does it cost to be a part time DA Playa these days?


----------



## galaxydad (Feb 19, 2020)

DJB said:


> It is not a High School rule...it is a DA rule.  Therefore, CIF has nothing to do with it other than not being able to compete in both club and HS at the same time.
> 
> DA can make the rules as they fit.  If you like them, play DA.  If not, play another level of club soccer.
> 
> I say this after seeing a WNT member play in only 2 critical league games for Harvard-Westlake to ensure league championship and then not play again...unless they make the D1 championship game.


The lawsuit side of things was referring to the DA not CIF. They can make the rules but they cannot be discriminatory and the current rules are IMO


----------



## DJB (Feb 19, 2020)

galaxydad said:


> The lawsuit side of things was referring to the DA not CIF. They can make the rules but they cannot be discriminatory and the current rules are IMO


Good luck with that...


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 21, 2020)

Upland vs Edison and Santiago vs JSerra in the Semi's.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Upland vs Edison and Santiago vs JSerra in the Semi's.


I told everyone to watch out for Edison.  I say they upset Upland (remarkable run) and Santiago beats JSerra.  Santiago will be CIF champ!!!


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 22, 2020)

Sharks up 1-0 @halftime


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 22, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> Sharks up 1-0 @halftime


Santiago wins 2-0.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

Boy was I wrong about Upland HS Girls soccer team.  Wow, what a run.  Well done ladies!!!  I think I will go watch the finals.  @Rocky Congrats to your dd for making the finals as well.  Super duper cool and I hope you guys win.  My really good buddy went to one of the Torrance HSs I just can;t remember which one


----------



## soccermama213 (Feb 23, 2020)

Rocky said:


> So its been a very long time since I’ve been on this sight and even longer since I’ve posted. Just a heads up I had trouble all day trying to log in and still couldn’t get on so I had to register under a different username my previous name was prenticefour. So my son aged out and is playing in college and my daughter is a senior playing for her high school team and for an ECNL team for club. She chose this path as far as club goes because her high school usually does very well. She could of played DA but chose not too for the sole purpose of playing for her high school team.
> 
> Ive only seen a few of your post soccerhelper and you seem like a positive and good parent but I do believe if your daughters team would of beat PV and  beat La Serna and were now going to play Flintridge Prep and you were given info
> that I was given you would be singing a different tune in regards to DA players. The rules and guidelines should be the same for both private and public schools.
> ...


My daughter graduated HS last year but last year Flintridge preps coach didn’t coach a DA team but all his club players went to FP as well - I’m sure on scholarships because he had 8 of his So Cal Academy players on the team (01/00 age group) so unless they went DA this year, I think they are eleigible. But like I said I’m out of the loop now that my DD is in college soccer (which BTW is not as fun as club)


----------



## Mr. Mac (Feb 29, 2020)

For anybody interested in watching the finals:

D1 Finals


----------



## RedCard (Feb 29, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> For anybody interested in watching the finals:
> 
> D1 Finals


That was heartbreaking to watch...A perfect season gone as the 5th kick from the mark hits the goal post. Ouch.


----------



## Frank (Feb 29, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> For anybody interested in watching the finals:
> 
> D1 Finals


Congrats to Servite. Fun game to watch.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 1, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> For anybody interested in watching the finals:
> 
> D1 Finals


Did you go?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> For anybody interested in watching the finals:
> 
> D1 Finals


Great game.  How horrible of soccer was that?  On Foxsports TV, fans, community, mayor, alumni and all the students and players playing and watching soccer at its purest.  Look at that joy of winning with the girls.  If I hear one more club soccer coach tell me or someone else how horrible HS Soccer is I will tell him to watch this game and ask him to figure out why most girls want to play for their school.  Just look at them.  Upland is very good and so was Corona (Satiago).  Tough way to lose in Soccer.  To the young girl who missed that PK, that was a great attempt.  Keep your head up like Kobe always did.  My dd missed a PK at State Cup and she still has pain from missing and her team not advancing. I felt the pain as a parent because I had to help my dd through a tough loss and her PK miss.  Go HS Soccer!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Great game.  How horrible of soccer was that?  On Foxsports TV, fans, community, mayor, alumni and all the students and players playing and watching soccer at its purest.  Look at that joy of winning with the girls.  If I hear one more club soccer coach tell me or someone else how horrible HS Soccer is I will tell him to watch this game and ask him to figure out why most girls want to play for their school.  Just look at them.  Upland is very good and so was Corona (Satiago).  Tough way to lose in Soccer.  To the young girl who missed that PK, that was a great attempt.  Keep your head up like Kobe always did.  My dd missed a PK at State Cup and she still has pain from missing and her team not advancing. I felt the pain as a parent because I had to help my dd through a tough loss and her PK miss.  Go HS Soccer!!!


Only The United States Girls Soccer Development Academy League, controlled by a few, do NOT allow public school kids access to their YNT league unless they surrender their freedom and not play with their friends for a few months out of the year.  They tell all the players in the DA and DPL that their developing them because they have YNT potential and because of that 1% potential, they forbid the students in the academy, to play horrible hs soccer.  However, if student goes to private school, and they want to do both hs soccer and DA, they will gladly hand them a permission slip to allow them to enjoy the fruits of being watched in HS by all their friends and family and by the US YNT scouts at the DA.  "Hello, anyone home?"  That game was cool.  Not perfect, but full of heart and community.  High School Soccer Rules and so does College Soccer.  YNT and Pros not looking good from my view and all the research I have done.  ECNL and some regulation makes sense to me right about now.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 1, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Did you go?


I took the day off to go, but then my daughter decided to miss curfew by an hour the night before. So she/we missed out on seeing it in person..wish she could have suited up for that game so I could have punished her another way! haha


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> I took the day off to go, but then my daughter decided to miss curfew by an hour the night before. So she/we missed out on seeing it in person..wish she could have suited up for that game so I could have punished her another way! haha


Some girls are hard to watch 24/7....lol


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 1, 2020)

Really hate PK's deciding a championship at all levels.  Wish there was a better way.   Maybe like hockey an play 9 vs 9 in OT.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Some girls are hard to watch 24/7....lol


lol..she has never really been in trouble before..Very good kid, but I am hoping this one time will be the last time.  She missed out on the game, and she has had her phone taken away..so I know she has be feeling it.  

and yes @socalkdg PK's is not a good way..I agree. But watching that game last night, I kind of got the feeling that Upland was losing steam very late, whereas Santiago still looked kind of fresh, and I know they had studs on the bench that could have made an impact. So maybe it was inevitable..I'll take it either way though. Proud Shark Dad here!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2020)

Mr. Mac said:


> lol..she has never really been in trouble before..Very good kid, but I am hoping this one time will be the last time.  She missed out on the game, and she has had her phone taken away..so I know she has be feeling it.
> 
> and yes @socalkdg PK's is not a good way..I agree. But watching that game last night, I kind of got the feeling that Upland was losing steam very late, whereas Santiago still looked kind of fresh, and I know they had studs on the bench that could have made an impact. So maybe it was inevitable..I'll take it either way though. Proud Shark Dad here!


The phone take away is all we got left dude.  My dd is hooked on hers and talks to her friends all day.  They take pics and smile at each other. I control switch for internet and I know where she's at all times.  I gave her extra batteries as well so no excuses.  When  the phone dies I hire my PI friend who lives in Laguna and he will find her.  No boyfriends allowed, they can cause problems.  A nice date from someone who ask her out and with others, ok, no problem. I think how I would have handled things and I must say it would be hard to get away with my nonsense when I was 15 or 16 years old back in 81'


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 3, 2020)

Santiago lost 2-0. Heard it was an ugly game with a different starting rotation than normal..not too sure about either as I was not there..but still nothing to be ashamed of..great season for a great group of girls.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 3, 2020)

South Bay representing!


----------



## Overtime (Mar 4, 2020)

Mira Costa is a really solid team with an elite CM who controls the game and a strong group of senior contributors.  Their success is no surprise to the South Bay community this season.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 7, 2020)

Congrats to all the ladies who played Varsity HS Soccer this year and put school & friends first, instead of individual world-class training.  I don;t have any judgement on those who continue playing the DA Way.  However, if you're in 8th grade or you're dd is a current soccer player but was told HS Soccer is horrible and dangerous, I would encourage you to reconsider.  I want as many top players as possible to come out next year.  Here's why:

Why Play HS Soccer
1. It's super fun
2. For underclassman like my dd, who last year was a Fr and a new student to Laguna, it was life saving  When she would make a nice play against the other teams, our bench would yell, "She's a Freshman." 
3. Seniors kidnap the Fr at the beginning of the season around 5:30am without them knowing.  Take them out for a little breakfast and dress them up for school that day 
4.  Hang with and play against 17 and 18 year olds
5.  School Pride
6.  Community Pride
7.  Helps with confidence as one is going through life
8.  Try and win CIF Championship

Risks
1. Injury
2. Play a different position
3. Set you back from true development
4. Club coach thinks your dumb for even wanting to play HS Soccer with your friends from school
5. It's free
6. Others will not like it either and will tell you like things like my dd case, "She can get hurt." and "we need her back healthy." or, "HS Soccer is unwatchable"
7. If you play HS Soccer, you will forget how to play possession
8. If waivers go away mid-season and then your blocked from returning to the GDA second half of the season (only applies to Private School kids).


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 7, 2020)

Why Play HS Soccer 
9.  Seeing your DD literally jump for joy after important games and seeing her smiling ear to ear with her high school team mates.  (even when you watch the YNT games after winning, don't really see them leaping into the air from joy)
10.  getting a break from the "job of elite soccer" and playing for the fun and comraderie
10.  getting recognition from her school peers and building up real relationships with those she spends every day of the week with for years
11.  being a part of a community and bonding with the families that surround her on a daily basis.
12.  seeing your high school accolades on your college soccer resume (college coaches value this experience otherwise they would not have high school championships and accolades on their website)

Risks?  would move #2 "Play a different position" #5 "It's free" into the pro category


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 7, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Why Play HS Soccer
> 9.  Seeing your DD literally jump for joy after important games and seeing her smiling ear to ear with her high school team mates.  (even when you watch the YNT games after winning, don't really see them leaping into the air from joy)
> 10.  getting a break from the "job of elite soccer" and playing for the fun and comraderie
> 10.  getting recognition from her school peers and building up real relationships with those she spends every day of the week with for years
> ...


All good reasons! Especially your second #10, which I think is what my DD misses most not being able to play. 
I do see both jumping and joy after YNT wins though


----------



## jpeter (Mar 7, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who played Varsity HS Soccer this year and put school & friends first, instead of individual world-class training.  I don;t have any judgement on those who continue playing the DA Way.  However, if you're in 8th grade or you're dd is a current soccer player but was told HS Soccer is horrible and dangerous, I would encourage you to reconsider.  I want as many top players as possible to come out next year.  Here's why:
> 
> Why Play HS Soccer
> 1. It's super fun
> ...


Seeing your player come up big & win a CIF championship in dramatic fashion. Rings can get expensive but there really nice.

Playing with friends again after so many years,  reuniting u9 teammates and have a great time with them again one last time before everyone is off to college, life, etc.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice article from the South bay.  I wills say for the record that the South Bay produces some serious soccer talent.  PV was tough.  It's too bad all the DA kids are now forbidenn to set foot on a HS Soccer field.  








						The Beach Reporter – Daily Breeze
					






					tbrnews.com
				




After nearly three decades, the Mira Costa girls’ soccer team has finally won a CIF-Southern Section championship.

The Mustangs sealed the deal with a 5-1 victory over Oak Hills in the Division 2 final at Warren High School in Downey last Saturday.

Mira Costa head coach Patty Perkinson can now call herself a CIF champion.

“In the CIF final, we left it all on the field,” Mira Costa’s Grace Watkins said. “We played a complete game and got everyone involved.”

Watkins, who has played with the U-18 National Team, is going to play in college at Duke. She scored the winning goal against Oak Park that made it 2-0 in the first half.

Senior captain and goalie Ashley Naylor, who posted three shutouts leading up to the championship, said winning in the final was absolutely incredible, especially after losing the year before. 

“After losing in both finals last year, we knew that this was going to be our year and as captains, we have kept a positive energy with the team all season and have been preparing for this,” said Naylor, who is going to play for Notre Dame this fall.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 8, 2020)

I just


Soccerfan2 said:


> All good reasons! Especially your second #10, which I think is what my DD misses most not being able to play.
> I do see both jumping and joy after YNT wins though


 watched the U20’s win a match and none of them were even smiling as they shook hands with other team much less jumping for joy.  And I am not talking about jumping into a team mates arms in a hug, I was talking about leaping for joy into the air on their own.  It is different and I didn’t realize it until I saw it.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 8, 2020)

watched the U20's win the Concacaf.  Some smiles and hugs but no leaping in the air for joy.  Want to foster and maintain my DD's pure joy for the game that she had when she was 7 so if playing high school does that I'm all for allowing that to happen.  This is nothing negative about the YNT circuit just talking about the benefits of high school soccer since there is so much negative press on it.   The WNT seems more about achievement and earning those records and titles, more work and thrill of victory but not sure about the shared joy on a deep level?


----------



## MacDre (Mar 8, 2020)

You’re a wise man because everything that glitters isn’t gold.  Let the kids all have fun because adulthood is a grind.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 8, 2020)

When I saw Satiago (Corona) run on the field it was awesome!!!  That was a World Series pile and can only be made from pure fun and joy.  This GDA is like doing your chores every day.....boring and something your parents make you do.  I could go on and on but I won;t....


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 8, 2020)

Let’s remember that for every rare HS team that reaches the pinnacle, there are hundreds that toil in obscurity, diluted pool of players, less quality touches, diminished intensity and drive to be the best they can be, fake grass fields with football and lacrosse markings, quick result strategies, non credentialed coaches, etc, etc.  yes though, undeniable rah rah sis boom bah team spirit....sort of...


----------



## LMULions (Mar 9, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Let’s remember that for every rare HS team that reaches the pinnacle, there are hundreds that toil in obscurity, diluted pool of players, less quality touches, diminished intensity and drive to be the best they can be, fake grass fields with football and lacrosse markings, quick result strategies, non credentialed coaches, etc, etc.  yes though, undeniable rah rah sis boom bah team spirit....sort of...



Depends how you define "pinnacle".  My DD's team was half freshmen, took on the biggest and the best, played with intensity, and got better (and in some girls' cases, much better) over the course of the season. It didn't cost us $3000, and the coaches didn't speak with an accent or have every license, but they knew soccer, and cared about the kids. Our pinnacle was making the playoffs - which we did on the last day of the season in a driving rainstorm. Every kid and every parent at that game are going to remember that night for the rest of our lives.   So, yeah, Club is great, we have better refs and better fields, but let's stop disparaging high-school soccer.  Different doesn't mean worse.


----------



## Keeper pops (Mar 9, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Shout out to Alex Morgans HS Soccer team for making D3 CIF Playoffs.  Watch out for the Diamond Bar Brahmas.  1st round starts Feb 13th.  If the young Laguna Beach Breakers with their Sr stud goalie (one goal given up in a tough league) pull off a few upsets along the way, we might be able to take on coach Chavez Flintridge Prep team in semis.  #1 in SoCal.  Go high school girls soccer!!!!


Thanks for DBHS shout out. Their Cinderella run came to an end in the quarterfinals against Chaminade HS. They ended the season as Back 2 Back Mt. Baldy League Champs. Unfortunately my keeper missed out this season, she tore her ACL (2nd time on other knee) during the Carlsbad Night Showcase. She is 6 weeks post surgery and on track on her rehab. 

She is already looking forward to her Senior HS season.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 10, 2020)

Keeper pops said:


> Thanks for DBHS shout out. Their Cinderella run came to an end in the quarterfinals against Chaminade HS. They ended the season as Back 2 Back Mt. Baldy League Champs. Unfortunately my keeper missed out this season, she tore her ACL (2nd time on other knee) during the Carlsbad Night Showcase. She is 6 weeks post surgery and on track on her rehab.
> 
> She is already looking forward to her Senior HS season.


You guys rock!!!  Get that goat ready for senior year.  Let's make sure our schools make the finals bro. Either my goat get's the game winner in OT golden rule and she's the hero (sorry) or your goat stops the PKs and everyone runs and jumps on your baby.  Either one of those dreams will make me happy.  Two ACLs and she's still working her asssssssssssssss off to find the field.  Bahaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 11, 2020)

*Upland is SoCal D1 Champs!!!  29-1.  No ties, amazing season!!!!*


----------



## jpeter (Mar 26, 2020)

Crunching DI women's soccer HS numbers
https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/crunching-di-womens-soccer-hs-numbers_aid47846 

Los Alamitos (Calif.) is second with 17 to lead American public schools. Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.), a private residental academy, leads all schools with 25 active NCAA Division I women's players.


----------



## Ellejustus (Mar 26, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Crunching DI women's soccer HS numbers
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/crunching-di-womens-soccer-hs-numbers_aid47846
> 
> Los Alamitos (Calif.) is second with 17 to lead American public schools. Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.), a private residental academy, leads all schools with 25 active NCAA Division I women's players.


Los Al is awesome program for girls.  We played their JV team this year and that was hard for our young varsity players.  HS Soccer is so beautiful from my view. Laguna getting to play in the Sunset league is a huge blessing.  Next year is going to be a blast.  I bet more girls will be playing next year too because its cool and super fun at most programs but not all.  Some have bad conditions and the top players probably need to sit out and rest.


----------

